# How much more should a 5 month old puppy grow?



## ilovemydogs (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello, all! My hubby and I are looking at a 5 month old German Shepherd mix who's probably around... eh... 25 or 30 pounds right now (he looks like a lanky version of one of my Cocker Spaniels, but same general size). I know you can't tell for sure, obviously, but generally how much bigger should this little guy get when full-grown? That's on the small side for a German Shepherd mix, right? Is he probably mixed with something smaller? Thanks!

Ashley


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

For a breed like a GSD, he's still got a lot of growing left to do at 5 months. He probably won't be done for another year.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

He can grow in spurts etc but after 15 months of age he will not get taller. He will then start to mature gain weight etc. He may get as tall as he can get earlier but rest assured after 15 months he's as tall as he will ever get.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

The larger the breed, the longer it grows. That is small for a 5 months old Shepherd, so perhaps it won't be a very large dog. This is an interesting article, http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/full/134/8/2027S


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll put my money on the dog's adult weight at 50-60 pounds


----------

